# Sticky  Upload your photos right here on PT!



## El Gato Loco

Hey guys,

When we put this site together, we wanted it to be different than the other sites in MANY ways. One of those ways, was to allow you upload your photos right here to the site for free. No need for photo bucket or other annoying, ad driven sites. No broken images in your posts, no pay to play stuff, and no limits. Plus, your photos will resize automatically and will fit nicely on the site. No more photos that are bigger than your screen! You just upload them, and the site takes care of the rest.

When you make a post, you can attach any number of images to that post using the easy uploader. Just follow the instructions on this thread:

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html

If you have questions, just let us know!


----------



## ebbs

Different than other sites. AND better. Thanks Mr. Miller


----------



## youngdon

It sure makes it easy for those of us who rode the short bus to skool.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> It sure makes it easy for those of us who rode the short bus to skool.


 you spelled it wrong YD , its skewl


----------



## singlesix

aparrently im still on that short bus, where is the mangage attachments i do not see it anywhere when you start a new post


----------



## singlesix

ok its back to photo bucket dont see the attachment button anywhere.......freakin computers


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

Yuh sea giys, I aint got no learnin neithers, butt I sure is happei! 
















Good site guys, keep up the good work!


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

I take that back.... It's a GREAT site!

most unspammed, friendly forum on the web!


----------

